# polaroid model tlx-04244b need help fixing it



## larinator_16 (Jun 4, 2011)

hi there i have this polaroid 42" flat screen it turns on for a split sec and then goes black i hear a buzzing sound for a couple secs right before the screen goes black the power light stays blue so its gettin power and is on idk what is the problem plz help me fix this so i can have a tv again thanks


----------

